# Aussies in Dubai



## AUSmate (May 2, 2011)

Hello

I have read some very useful information so far. thank You very much for this.
Can anyone suggest cost of living comparison with Australian living costs ?

after taking out housing and education, what exactly are living costs for a family of 2 adults and 2 kids ?
Groceries
General Enterntainment
Electricity
Private health insurance
Dining out twice a month


we are a family Planning to relocate in June.
Also, trying to make friends with families out there.


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I am not great with budgets so will let someone else give you specifics. We moved from Oz in January, and at the moment I'm not sure if we made the right decision. The Australian dollar is so strong!! If you have any liabilities in Australia that you need to pay with dirhams then look into this carefully. It is not so much the cost of living in conversion into Australian dollars but a percentage of your UAE salary that counts. So things sound cheap in AUD but not when you are earning dirhams. If you are being paid in AUD then you are lucky!

Probably unwarranted advice but here to help.


----------

